# Need I.d. On This Shy Guy



## AstroZombie

This was just dropped off ...any ideas? Very shy, but eating well, have given it lots of cover. Hard to get a pic as it always hides or turns on its side when I take the cell phone out....like it KNOWS! Any help is appreciated so it can be adopted out.

Best pics I could get.

Thanks in advance









Jenn D


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Hard to tell from pics


----------



## memento

I agree. Try getting a clear side shot if possible


----------



## hastatus

S compressus.


----------



## memento

hastatus said:


> Without knowing where it was collected could be either S. altuvei or S. compressus. Both are near twins.


----------



## hastatus

memento said:


> Without knowing where it was collected could be either S. altuvei or S. compressus. Both are near twins.


[/quote]

Taking my words out of context eh?
Those were towards a poor video where i could not see the features, unlike the photo above.

Really momento you need to chill and focus on your own shortcomings....lack of experience on piranhas. You have your reputation and i have mine. I'd put mine up against yours any day of the week.

So please stop trying to convince others and especially me that your some kind of expert on piranhas.


----------



## 1rhom

I say s.comp.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

1rhom said:


> I say s.comp.


Are you saying this cause of frank? ...if not , what features do you see or can tell in those pics that lead you to believe its S.comp


----------



## Ægir

hastatus said:


> Without knowing where it was collected could be either S. altuvei or S. compressus. Both are near twins.


[/quote]

Taking my words out of context eh?
Those were towards a poor video where i could not see the features, unlike the photo above.

Really momento you need to chill and focus on your own shortcomings....lack of experience on piranhas. You have your reputation and i have mine. I'd put mine up against yours any day of the week.

So please stop trying to convince others and especially me that your some kind of expert on piranhas.
[/quote]

Last time... take it to PM

Sick of you two attacking each other over nothing, and going straight to insulting the other person.


----------



## memento

I'm not insulting, just saying these pics are not clear enough to tell the difference.
Especially not when one states only the collection point is a useable feature.


----------



## 1rhom

Wild guess!!


----------



## memento

Piranha-Freak101 said:


> ..., what features do you see or can tell in those pics that lead you to believe its S.comp


There are a few subtle differences between S.altuvei and S.compressus. The body proportions have small differences. 
A clear flank shot can help making them more clear. Unfortunately both pics are showing the fish hanging in an angle, so the proportions are unclear.

Hence my remark it's hard to tell from these pics.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Collection points aside, I was going to say S. Compressus as well because of the concave mouth and red gill plate.


----------



## memento

Da said:


> Collection points aside, I was going to say S. Compressus as well because of the concave mouth and red gill plate.


Both characters fit S.altuvei as well


----------



## Da' Manster!

memento said:


> Collection points aside, I was going to say S. Compressus as well because of the concave mouth and red gill plate.


Both characters fit S.altuvei as well








[/quote]

Well you can cleary see spotting in the belly region which would also indicate S. Compressus since Altuvei doesn't have spots in that area!...


----------



## memento

Good point, except for the fact that I don't see spotting in the ventral region. Only in the posterior part, where S.altuvei has 'm as well.

Drawing by Ramirez of S.altuvei (note the spotting below teh lateral line):










The pics above, are not clear enough to see if spotting extends over áll of the ventral profile...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Well Lucien, my dutch friend, here is an exact black and white image of the picture above!...How do you explain the pigment and spotting below the lateral line and in the belly area (which is clearly obvious) if it's not S. Compressus?!..From this photo perspective you can clearly see spotting in the ventral region!..


----------



## memento

Only black spots I see, are the invertions of the silvery spots in the original, that are most likely caused by the flash. Still don't see any body spottings.
Good advise though, to convert unclear pics into b&w.
Never thought of it, but I assume most pics will become more clear by it.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...You're welcome, Combi Christ!...







...No thanks, necessary!..That's what we are all here for!..To help one another out!...


----------



## AstroZombie

Here are the best pics I could manage this week. Not very clear. I still had to upset him a little to get them, but he is getting a little more settled in. Moving him from the 20g tank to the 2000g system was, erm, fun

























Thanks to those who have tried to help thus far. Sorry for taking so long in returning this thread, I work way too much









Jennifer D.


----------



## Da' Manster!

I still say S. Compressus...Thanks for the photo updates!...You can clearly see spotting in the belly region!...







....Sorry Lucien, but if you still don't see it then we will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## jeeves

looks like a bigger version of my rhom.. so im going to say rhom


----------



## memento

Topic cleaned up, since the last reactions including my own didn't really add anything to the topic.


----------

